# Chase the Ace (Slideshow)



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Sorry Tex_

http://www.photodex.com/sharing/viewsho ... 6723&alb=0


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

**** yer oily hide!

Why can't ya just be normal and use u-tube like everyone else? :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tex....is really is worth down loading the program if you can. 

Very, very cool stuff Jim.... 8) 8)

Reminds me of somebody _we _all used to know....


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Gracias Senor 45!!! Ba ha ha ha ha ha ha, "Oily hide" I've been referred to as many things but oily hide is not one of them, I like it may I use it???_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I was gonna say "Greazzy Pelt" but "Oily Hide" sounded better... :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, marry the dude already! :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Greazzy Pelt 8) , Taxidermy Lingo :lol: 
Excellente..._


----------

